# Senior Audio Technician



## anonymous381 (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been working all aspects of our "really good" High School sound system for the past 4 years now. I had to learn everything from trial and error from the ground up (including feedback and ground loops!!!!) (that was an attempt at a pun). Anyway I run a Spirit LX7 hooked up to 6 Wireless Sennheiser Body Lavs, 1 Senn Wireless handheld, a vast array of AKG's, Shure's including one SM58  ,Radioshack wired mics and 4 "I'm not sure because I've never really looked at them hanging mics". I monitor with my personal Sennheiser 280HD pro's and occasionally my personal Shure SCL2's.

Not Only do I run sound but I act at the same time in the case of our last play where I was running the theater sound from on stage inside a little fricken box  I also build the set and do the electrical work and from time to time run our brand new ETC ION Lightboard.

I'm from upstate NY,specifically Broome County. 

This is a really nice place filled with a plethora of info and I'm glad I can be a part of it!


----------



## Raktor (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to CB. 

I'll be the harsh cynical one to welcome you. And I've had a bad day, so don't take it personally and run away from the forums. We want your knowledge.

Question.
What makes you a "senior audio technician"?
NB: Being a 'senior' in high school doesn't count.


----------



## anonymous381 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a Junior Audio Technician learnin' the ropes!  hey, we needed someway to distinguish and the title does sound legit! We have a Senior Lighting Technician as well as a Junior Lighting Technician too. We like to call the trainees Pyro (Lights) and Techno (Sound) because they're *identical* twins!!! :neutral:


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome along...

I must admit that when I saw the word senior I was thinking that some one dropped an internet connection into a geriatric home. Or at least someone say 55 or older...

As a psychology experiment, you can tell a lot about a person by what they cite their job title as...


----------



## waynehoskins (Dec 3, 2008)

Usually when I read "Senior Foo" as a given job title, that means it carries weight, you are a professional .. typical example would be Senior Programmer and Business Analyst Senior. That means you have been in the biz a long time and know the ropes. So Senior Audio Technician means you are either employed in that capacity at a professional performance venue (Bass Hall, Radio City, wherever), or with an installation or consulting firm (Docktr Dave), or at the very least have been lead system engineer or FOH engineer on major tours. That is the kind of stuff that Senior Audio Technician means.

Since you mean you are a senior in high school and are learning audio, that is very different from the title you give yourself. Just so you know.

But that aside, welcome to the Booth! It's a good group of folks, and occasionally we actually do something right.


----------



## avkid (Dec 3, 2008)

nolhay said:


> I also build the set and do the electrical work and from time to time run our brand new ETC ION Lightboard.


Did that Lehigh finally kick it?


----------



## anonymous381 (Dec 3, 2008)

avkid said:


> Did that Lehigh finally kick it?



YES!!! and it was a b***h to convince the business office to purchase the $8k board in the financial situation but the ION is oh so nice.


----------

